

Mac vs. Windows: Best laptop for software developers - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2011/02/11/mac-vs-windows-best-laptop-for-software-developers/

======
Animus7
These days platform choice is irrelevant. All modern platforms have tools
available for doing basically anything a software developer will ever do, and
doing it well.

Unless what you're doing requires some specific feature of some specific
platform (i.e. you're either developing _the_ platform itself, or you're doing
it wrong), go with what you know.

And if you aren't proficient in using any of these platforms and are looking
for a recommendation on where to start on your software development career,
you should probably reconsider.

~~~
kls
I think this is highly dependent on what space a person is developing in. I
can say from experience that embedded development is far easier on a windows
platform. Many of the tools are just not available on OSX. I do embedded as a
hobby and I try to use OSX as much as possible but the reality is that it is
significantly more hassle to do it on OSX than on windows. If I where doing
embedded development professionally I would most certainly use windows.

------
carmen
quite happy with a Vaio X. however Windows really had to go - yes you can get
a GNUserspace going with rxvt/ssh/git/bash from minGW/MSYS, but eventually
youre throw into needing Cygwin for something, and then you need a
decent/stocked package-manager for dependencies, and on

